# Looking for neutered male rat in Minnesota



## HammyDawn (Apr 13, 2015)

I am looking for a neutered male to join my females in a Double Critter Nation cage. I have plenty of room and would love to add a boy to the rat family. I am close to the Twin Cities in Minnesota.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Rescues sometimes have neutered males. If you don't know any rescues in your area, some rescues list rats on Pet Finder.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I haven't seen any places around where you'd find one. It's really a lucky thing if you do. Someone surrendering a neutered male is unlikely and there are no rescues that automatically neuter them I think.
Alternatively, I've called around and Shady Oak Veterinary has the cheapest neuter in the area, it's $97 I think. I have boys in half and girls in the other half of my DCN. I was going to neuter them but I got fired from my job. ;-;


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Star's Rat Rescue in Winner, SD has neutered males for $40. You can see all our ratties for adoption here http://www.starsratrescue.com/availablerats.html and we transport to MN!


----------

